

China censorship leaks outside Great Firewall via root server - ulysses
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/03/china-censorship-leaks-outside-great-firewall-via-root-server.ars

======
mustpax
This reminds me of the time Pakistan's AS accidentally blocked YouTube for the
whole world. They accidentally published a very specific routing rule pointing
YouTube's IP addressed to some machine in their network. This sucks even more
than breaking DNS because you can't even get around it by hardcoding the IP.

[http://www.renesys.com/blog/2008/02/pakistan_hijacks_youtube...](http://www.renesys.com/blog/2008/02/pakistan_hijacks_youtube_1.shtml)

